# ***OFFICIAL*** Dan Henderson vs. Mauricio Rua Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Light Heavyweight bout: 205 pounds*
*Main event - Five round fight*















​


----------



## johnnyb (Dec 12, 2011)

They fight at UFC 139 was one of the best ever!.. Has hendo still got it in him to get another W against a top level opponent!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Hendos last fight on TRT. This could be the final time we see him in action, quitting TRT can wreck havock on your body and could potentially leave him a shell of his former self.

I guess only time can tell. For now, I'm looking forward to a good fight. One that probably won't be as good as the last one (How could it possibly be?) but a good fight none the less.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Budhisten said:


> Hendos last fight on TRT. This could be the final time we see him in action, quitting TRT can wreck havock on your body and could potentially leave him a shell of his former self.
> 
> I guess only time can tell. For now, I'm looking forward to a good fight. One that probably won't be as good as the last one (How could it possibly be?) but a good fight none the less.


Quitting TRT does not wreck havock on your body TRT is not like taking steroids but having low T will make things harder


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Last fight was very competitive, but all things considered Shogun is a big favorite for this one IMO.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Shogun got rocked real early in the last fight and that allowed Dan to stick around and make it a great fight. I love Dan Henderson but if he does anything but get dominated I'll be shocked. His best days are behind him and this isn't machida or rashad who will back up the whole fight. Shogun will stand in the pocket and trade and I expect Shogun to look better than last time and Dan to look worse.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm almost certain Shogun will TKO Hendo. Hendo should have gotten that fight against the LHW title holder then retired either way. At this point he REALLY has nothing to prove with such a long storied career of intense battles. 

He's no doubt a legend in my books.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

The closer we get the more excited I get. It likely won't be on the level of the 1st fight but it should still be highly entertaining. People need to forget about the 1st fight and just let this matchup stand on it's own. Will be more enjoyable that way.


----------



## johnnyb (Dec 12, 2011)

I Agree I think Shogun will win. I hope it wont be the last of hendo if he does loose.. I think his experience in the cage could make up for any decline in physical attributes. But this will only take him so far. I think he will fight smart in this fight knowing its a 5 rounder and not go all out.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

I had a dream that dan henderson beat shogun rua I am literally convinced Hendo is going to win that if i had $5000 I would put it on hendo with a lot of confidence and no doubt that he is going to win this .. last dream i had was about maximo blanco losing to felipe arantes and posted it here 5 days before the fight happened lol


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

2kni3 said:


> I had a dream that dan henderson beat shogun rua I am literally convinced Hendo is going to win that if i had $5000 I would put it on hendo with a lot of confidence and no doubt that he is going to win this .. last dream i had was about maximo blanco losing to felipe arantes and posted it here 5 days before the fight happened lol


Actually you just fell asleep during a UFC 139 replay.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Actually you just fell asleep during a UFC 139 replay.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


wait till this saturday m8 .. I have no doubt in my mind hendo is going to win this even if he is behind 4 rounds and there is 1 minute left in the 5th for him to win the fight .. he is still going to win .. I feel that strongly about it


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

2kni3 said:


> wait till this saturday m8 .. I have no doubt in my mind hendo is going to win this even if he is behind 4 rounds and there is 1 minute left in the 5th for him to win the fight .. he is still going to win .. I feel that strongly about it


All right. I'm sure we'll hear about it either way haha.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

I honestly don't feel like this fight is going to live up to the expectations after the first fight. 

Big Hendo fan, but I think Shogun will probably win via TKO this time.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Shogun all the way. Which should be enjoyable


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Alessia said:


> I honestly don't feel like this fight is going to live up to the expectations after the first fight.
> 
> Big Hendo fan, but I think Shogun will probably win via TKO this time.


IMO the expectations are too low based on the 1st fight. The 1st fight was so strong that people are actually disappointed before the fight even starts because they all feel it won't live up to the 1st one. It doesn't have to. It can still be a great fight and I fully expect it to be. 
The 1st fight being so strong has surprisingly lowered the expectations for the rematch. Kind of odd but it's true.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

2kni3 said:


> I had a dream that dan henderson beat shogun rua I am literally convinced Hendo is going to win that if i had $5000 I would put it on hendo with a lot of confidence and no doubt that he is going to win this .. last dream i had was about maximo blanco losing to felipe arantes and posted it here 5 days before the fight happened lol


Are YOU SERIOUS! You out of everybody on here I have to take into consideration, because you bet heavy on fights as I've seen your posts with the betting receipts. Especially when you put $1k+ on Hendricks vs Fitch. 

I'm still confident with Shogun though.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> Quitting TRT does not wreck havock on your body TRT is not like taking steroids but having low T will make things harder


It is the same as taking steroids because testosterone is a steroid and every synthetic anabolic steroid is just imitating testosterone. It just isn't the same as taking insane amounts of steroids if you are only getting up to a more normal human level. If you used TRT to get to 17:1(Chael) or higher like bodybuilders/pro wrestlers do with steroids the impact of going cold turkey would be the same.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I think Shogun takes this in round three, my guess with a submission after catching Henderson with a combo.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I was one of the few who wasn't that impressed with their first fight. This one is going to be worse so hopefully it doesn't last near as long. Shogun should win but Hendo might get lucky.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Big hendo fan but i feel shogun will win this time. Cant wait though!

Shogun UD


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I feel bad and I might catch flak for this, but I care very little about this fight. If it got canceled, I'd feel very apathetic about it. Nothing against Shogun or Henderson. I'd probably be more excited if they were fighting someone else. I'm guessing the rematch was being made because the first fight was considered amazing by many, but I don't expect it to live up to the first fight, and other than that, it's an irrelevant main event in my opinion. If it lives up to the first fight though, hooray, it wasn't a waste of time. Here's hoping.

Eh, can't expect every main event to be important ranking wise I guess. Sometimes, it's just about entertainment value.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Stapler said:


> I feel bad and I might catch flak for this, but I care very little about this fight. If it got canceled, I'd feel very apathetic about it. Nothing against Shogun or Henderson. I'd probably be more excited if they were fighting someone else. I'm guessing the rematch was being made because the first fight was considered amazing by many, but I don't expect it to live up to the first fight, and other than that, it's an irrelevant main event in my opinion. If it lives up to the first fight though, hooray, it wasn't a waste of time. Here's hoping.
> 
> Eh, can't expect every main event to be important ranking wise I guess. Sometimes, it's just about entertainment value.


I personally get geeked up when old guard fighters meet. Especially 2 Pride guys. Neither is like chuck or leban and just hanging on way too long. Hendo obviously isnt very dynamic at this age, but he isnt quite shot. But i get excited watching these fights. There is just a legendary feel when they come to the cage...no matter their rankings.

Im not exactly huge on te rematch aspect though. A fight like that should e left alone. Neither were losers after that one. But excited for the legends that will be competing. I knew chuck was shot, but i still got super excited for that Franklin fight.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

It's going to be interesting to see how much TRT really did for Hendo.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> It's going to be interesting to see how much TRT really did for Hendo.


I think he's been allowed it for this fight.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Hendo is looking pretty jacked.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Damn yeah Dan's looking pretty fit. Still got those tiny ass legs though. Hes built like a bulldog.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

guy second from the right has a half chubby.


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

Shogun ftw.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

WAR shogun


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The first fight was highly overrated and I expect this one to be worse but here is hoping shogun can put on one of those random highlight performances that remind us why he was a killer in pride. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> The first fight was highly overrated and I expect this one to be worse but here is hoping shogun can put on one of those random highlight performances that remind us why he was a killer in pride.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


:code red:

we have your typical MMA snob ladies and gentleman. Slightly less annoying than your wine snob. And on par with your beer (Bier) snobs who laugh if your drink anything else but a micro milkshake brew. 

:code red:


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Toxic said:


> The first fight was highly overrated and I expect this one to be worse but here is hoping shogun can put on one of those random highlight performances that remind us why he was a killer in pride.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


lol @ Shogun/Hendo being over rated. One of the greatest fights of all time, a true display of all facets of the game and a demonstration of pure will power, heart and perseverance by both men. Outstanding fight.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Couldn't be more jazzed up for this fight. It could be 10% the fight there first was and be phenomenal. Two MMA GOATS on all levels. This fight is true privilege and treat to fans of the sport.

Two of my all time favorite fighters. I'm always geeked when they compete. Them against each other is a lot of sweet and a bit of bitter. Their first fight was a perfect draw. I'll hate to see an actual loser come away this time. That said, the pick is Mauricio.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I don't disagree with you often at all Toxic, but I don't think the first fight was overrated. It was just such a great display of heart and warrior spirit that I think most people forgave the rapid decline in technicality as the fight went on.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Toxic said:


> The first fight was highly overrated



If it wasn't you that said that, id say this was a troll. Why was it overrated?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> If it wasn't you that said that, id say this was a troll. Why was it overrated?


Probably because they gassed out especially dan. 

I guess no respect that they beat te living tar out of eachother and both hung in there an left everything they had out there. 1 a 40 some year old man and the other an injury riddled pride star. 

Entertained the hell out of me.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> lol @ Shogun/Hendo being over rated. One of the greatest fights of all time, a true display of all facets of the game and a demonstration of pure will power, heart and perseverance by both men. Outstanding fight.


I agree with him because not only did it display the above but it also displayed horrendous conditioning and sloppy striking. 

Hopefully this time it doesn't last more then a couple rounds.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

420atalon said:


> I agree with him because not only did it display the above but it also displayed horrendous conditioning and sloppy striking.
> 
> Hopefully this time it doesn't last more then a couple rounds.


If this is how you guys view fights then I don't see how you can even be interested in the sport. Half the fighters gas badly if they "go for it" early. That number skyrockets the higher weight you go. You must not like a lot of fights that happen.

Was pure heart on display with fireworks for 3 rounds out of 5. Was awesome. When you get drilled in the face over and over it is sort of hard to keep your cardio for 5. I'd rather guys give us 3 rounds of nuts than guys coasting saving energy and stalling. But that is just me. Shogun and Hendo have never been technical. Perhaps you are just not a fan of either to begin with. 

But hey, different strokes, different folks, I guess.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I think Hendo will take it, but don't know why the UFC is bothering going with this fight a second time. Nothing will better the first and I really don't wanna see either fighter lose TBH.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Probably because they gassed out especially dan.
> 
> I guess no respect that they beat te living tar out of eachother and both hung in there an left everything they had out there. 1 a 40 some year old man and the other an injury riddled pride star.
> 
> Entertained the hell out of me.


Them gassing made it even more epic for me, they both gave it all and Rua nearly turned it around.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

rua came out with abs last time... im certain if he brings them again he will put hendo to sleep.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I personally get geeked up when old guard fighters meet. Especially 2 Pride guys. Neither is like chuck or leban and just hanging on way too long. Hendo obviously isnt very dynamic at this age, but he isnt quite shot. But i get excited watching these fights. There is just a legendary feel when they come to the cage...no matter their rankings.
> 
> Im not exactly huge on te rematch aspect though. A fight like that should e left alone. Neither were losers after that one. But excited for the legends that will be competing. I knew chuck was shot, but i still got super excited for that Franklin fight.


I agree about Chuck vs. Franklin, and I thought Chuck performed well despite getting knocked out in the first round. He was in good shape and mixed things up, even breaking Franklin's arm. That fight showed me that Chuck still had the skills, he just didn't have the chin. True MMA legend and all time favorite fighter of mine.

It's pretty much the rematch aspect that makes me apathetic. If they were fighting different legends, I'd be just as thrilled as other people, but it wasn't that long ago when they fought. I guess it's cool for Shogun and his fans that he gets another chance to have an epic fight with Henderson and perhaps get the win this time, but it doesn't do much for Henderson's career and his career is going to be over pretty soon. Their fight was something special and was good being left as it was in my opinion.

On the other hand, Henderson doesn't have anything to prove at this point and maybe a few fun fights like this to close out his career isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> If it wasn't you that said that, id say this was a troll. Why was it overrated?


Because it wasn't a battle of skill it looked like two guys who are shells of there forms selfs gasping for air while desperately trying to finish with little defends because of exhaustion. Personally it's why I like the lighter weight classes better because it was a slow paced slobber knocker not a fast paced technical battle. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> If this is how you guys view fights then I don't see how you can even be interested in the sport. Half the fighters gas badly if they "go for it" early. That number skyrockets the higher weight you go. You must not like a lot of fights that happen.
> 
> Was pure heart on display with fireworks for 3 rounds out of 5. Was awesome. When you get drilled in the face over and over it is sort of hard to keep your cardio for 5. I'd rather guys give us 3 rounds of nuts than guys coasting saving energy and stalling. But that is just me. Shogun and Hendo have never been technical. Perhaps you are just not a fan of either to begin with.
> 
> But hey, different strokes, different folks, I guess.


That is why I like Toxic prefer the lighter weight fights for the most part and why I have trouble getting motivated to watch more HW fights now. 

That said there are good cardio guys in every division, Cain at HW, Jones and Gus at LHW etc. That is why I get so disappointed when 2 fighters come in with crap cardio and almost die of exhaustion(Shogun vs Hendo 1...). Watching one fighter just fighting to finish the fight is not what I consider entertaining.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...I picked Rua. Both are coming off polar opposites. Dan with a KO loss and Rua with a KO win. The momentum at this point in their careers does make a difference. The weigh-in poll results- 68% say it's only going 1 round. I feel it will go longer but Shogun will take it...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I fecking hate Dan Henderson.:thumbsdown:

Now, kindly feck off and do something else with your life.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> I fecking hate Dan Henderson.:thumbsdown:
> 
> Now, kindly feck off and do something else with your life.


So you're backing Shogun I presume? :thumb02:


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Toxic said:


> Because it wasn't a battle of skill it looked like two guys who are shells of there forms selfs gasping for air while desperately trying to finish with little defends because of exhaustion. Personally it's why I like the lighter weight classes better because it was a slow paced slobber knocker not a fast paced technical battle.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


You've no idea what skill is. Plenty of technical skill was on display in that fight. I bet you were cheering and applauding the Hunt/Big Foot fight for all it's skill in that fight though.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> You've no idea what skill is. Plenty of technical skill was on display in that fight. I bet you were cheering and applauding the Hunt/Big Foot fight for all it's skill in that fight though.


Both those fights we're nothing but an exhibition in chin power. If you remove that from the equation, all you're left with is a sloppy mess. Not that sloppy messes cant be fun. They certainly can. :thumbsup:


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Soojooko said:


> Both those fights we're nothing but an exhibition in chin power. If you remove that from the equation, all you're left with is a sloppy mess. Not that sloppy messes cant be fun. They certainly can. :thumbsup:


Just because two fighters decide to stand and throw haymaker power shots at each other doesn't some how make the fight skilless. Saying the fight had no "skill" implies that any bums could have done what those guys did. Rubbish.

It takes skill, timing, accuracy and speed to actually land those shots consistently. Standing in the pocket throwing bombs doesn't equate to having no skill. Mike Tyson made an entire career out of it. And let's just forget about Shogun securing a take down on a wrestler in the fifth round, passing to full mount, controlling the position and reigning down shots on Henderson. None of those moves require any "skill".

Robbie Lawler and Hendricks just spent an entire fight standing in the pocket throwing bombs at each other. Their fight wasn't as dramatic though because it didn't feature near as many knock downs and they didn't gas out as badly. I don't see people going on about how there was no skill involved though.

If you want to talk about a lack of skill then point out a fighter like Leonard Garcia, a guy that consistently throws un timed power shots hitting nothing but air, whilst nearly falling over himself after losing his footing after each shot. Also see Diego Sanchez's striking. Lets not bring guys like Shogun Rua and Dan Henderson into the equation though.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Just because two fighters decide to stand and throw haymaker power shots at each other doesn't some how make the fight skilless. Saying the fight had no "skill" implies that any bums could have done what those guys did. Rubbish.
> 
> It takes skill, timing, accuracy and speed to actually land those shots consistently. Standing in the pocket throwing bombs doesn't equate to having no skill. Mike Tyson made an entire career out of it. And let's just forget about Shogun securing a take down on a wrestler in the fifth round, passing to full mount, controlling the position and reigning down shots on Henderson. None of those moves require any "skill".
> 
> ...


Come on. You need to give me some theatrical licence. This is the internet after all.

Of course, compared to any old bum, the fight was full of skill. I was talking within the context of a top ranked MMA matchup. Again, im not saying it was a shit fight. It was fun. But as far as top fights go, I wouldn't class it in the skill-full category. Quite the opposite; A brawl.

What you are doing is confusing me calling it skill-less as some kind of negative. Far from it my man. I like a dose of messy blood-and-thunder once in a while.

And ill finish up by once again pointing out that im talking in context. When comparing to your average top 5 matchup.


----------



## XxDEATHSHEADxX (Jan 3, 2011)

What time does the main card start in EST?

WAR SHOGUN


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm hoping Dan puts a whooping on Shogun but I believe Dan "The Man" Henderson's time has ran it's course. It's also hard for me to say that since Shogun has always been in my top 5 of all time great fighters. 

Believe Shogun will KO, TKO or possibly sub Dan this time around. 

Still hoping it's a great fight regardless of the outcome.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> You've no idea what skill is. Plenty of technical skill was on display in that fight. I bet you were cheering and applauding the Hunt/Big Foot fight for all it's skill in that fight though.


Hunt/Bigfoot was a decently entertaining fight, Hendo/shogun wasn't awful but it wasn't even te best fight that night and not top 200 never mind the GOAT like some have called it


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Hard to say who wins this considering both fighters have been in a downward spiral as of late. I guess if Dan can remember he has wrestling skills then I'll give him the edge.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Soojooko said:


> Come on. You need to give me some theatrical licence. This is the internet after all.
> 
> Of course, compared to any old bum, the fight was full of skill. I was talking within the context of a top ranked MMA matchup. Again, im not saying it was a shit fight. It was fun. But as far as top fights go, I wouldn't class it in the skill-full category. Quite the opposite; A brawl.
> 
> ...


That's fair enough but I have to disagree. I consider pretty much all of Wanderlei Silvas and Shoguns Pride fights to be brawls, but there's some really high level skill involved there, otherwise they wouldn't have won so consistently. A commentator once described Shoguns fighting style as "controlled chaos". Perfect way to sum up a "brawler" like him. Whilst it looks chaotic and wild, there is method to the madness and some serious skill involved in doing what he does.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Chael had success wrestling Shogun.

Anyone think Hendo has the gas tank to wrestlefest for 3 rds?

Hendo weighed in at 202. Leaner than normal.

Could indicate he's been working his cardio in preparation for a grappling based attack.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Possibly, but I'd be shocked. I don't think "Old Man' Dan remembers what wrestling is.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Possibly, but I'd be shocked. I don't think "Old Man' Dan remembers what wrestling is.


Sadly you're right. I haven't seen him use his wresting since he got into the UFC. He's used it a bit against Rampage and Anderson but not as much as he could.

But here we go. Hopefully the old man can pull it off.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Come on Hendo! Keep the underdog streak going!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I feel like this fight will be very depressing. Just to see these two and how far they've fallen. I hope I'm wrong but I feel like this is going to be hard to watch.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Well, here we go. I'll have to watch this fight I never wanted to see.


----------



## XxDEATHSHEADxX (Jan 3, 2011)

Lets go Shogun!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Are you ****ing kidding me Herb Dean...


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Did they stop it, stupid commercial shouldn't have come on...


----------



## XxDEATHSHEADxX (Jan 3, 2011)

Saved by the bell


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Shogun put a pounding at the end of that round.


----------



## XxDEATHSHEADxX (Jan 3, 2011)

Was end of the round


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh it was the end of the round... I thought the fight ended...


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Dan's already gassed. If he doesn't get a miraculous KO he's done.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Well this is depressing.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Dan is slow as **** and his chin is shot. I'm sad.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Please end this Shogun, Hendo already exhausted...



AlphaDawg said:


> Well this is depressing.


Pretty much the same as the first fight...


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Shogun up two. Dan needs to go balls to the wall now. Either get's dropped in trying or win.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Shiiiit, one of these days I'm gonna have a heart attack watching these fights! 

Bonus gif!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

.....


----------



## Stardog (Feb 24, 2013)

Holy S...

Too bad this Brazilian crowd sucks.


----------



## XxDEATHSHEADxX (Jan 3, 2011)

****..


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Hellllll yeah!!!!!!!!

Old man strength right there.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes Yes Yes


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh wow


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That came outta nowhere.


----------



## XxDEATHSHEADxX (Jan 3, 2011)

I had a bad feeling that round. Shogun looked good until that round then he just kept throwing the same jab.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

That nose is destroyed.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

HOLY ******* OHMYGERDHAHAH JESUS SHIT!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh my god. I feel so bad for shogun. Look at his nose.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

YESSSSSSS! Go Hendo! Really ****ed up the back of Shogun's head though, and also pressued Herb into stopping it. Shogun was in the fight as much as Hendo was in the first.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Jesus Christ.

Why couldn't he have landed that on Machida instead.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Big bomb from Hendo, but three hard punches strait to the back of Shogun's head while he was on the ground.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

This is bad for both guys. Shogun gets beat by a man who has looked like arse his last several fights (including this one), and Old Man Dan will think he doesn't need to retire and can take on the likes of Glover, DC, Gus and Jones.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

AlphaDawg said:


> YESSSSSSS! Go Hendo! Really ****ed up the back of Shogun's head though, and also pressued Herb into stopping it. Shogun was in the fight as much as Hendo was in the first.


To his credit, shogun collapsed to the floor when herb called it off.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow unbelievable


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> YESSSSSSS! Go Hendo! Really ****ed up the back of Shogun's head though, and also pressued Herb into stopping it. Shogun was in the fight as much as Hendo was in the first.




I'd agree except Shogun toppled right back over when he tried to get up after the stoppage.



MMA-Sportsman said:


> Big bomb from Hendo, but three hard punches strait to the back of Shogun's head while he was on the ground.


Yeah they were pretty bad, vitor school of fight finishing. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> YESSSSSSS! Go Hendo! Really ****ed up the back of Shogun's head though, and also pressued Herb into stopping it. Shogun was in the fight as much as Hendo was in the first.


I think Rua was not contesting the stoppage. He was in serious distress with that nose.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

As much damage as the punch that dropped Shogun did, I think the first punch Hendo landed after Shogun dropped did a lot as well. A lot of wind up and landed clean.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

MagiK11 said:


> To his credit, shogun collapsed to the floor when herb called it off.


Yes, but how those three punches to the back of the head did not pay no role on that?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

MagiK11 said:


> To his credit, shogun collapsed to the floor when herb called it off.


Probably due to the million punches to the back of the head rather than the nose breaker. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

MagiK11 said:


> To his credit, shogun collapsed to the floor when herb called it off.





Life B Ez said:


> I'd agree except Shogun toppled right back over when he tried to get up after the stoppage.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Ah I must've missed it. I'll take your guys word for it.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

K R Y said:


> Probably due to the million punches to the back of the head rather than the nose breaker.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Exactly.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

MagiK11 said:


> To his credit, shogun collapsed to the floor when herb called it off.


Hard to say if Shogun would have collapsed without the half dozen strikes to the back of his head though...

Edit: Way too slow lol...


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Hendo landed two legit big punches that hurt Shogun and ruined his nose. But the fight was ended by illegal strikes. Shitty fight. Shitty end. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Big bomb from Hendo, but three hard punches strait to the back of Shogun's head while he was on the ground.


And Shogun was hit the back of the head over and over when he was in Hendo's guard earlier in the fight.

Hendo is a F'n legend. Maybe the best of all time. 

Were you not entertained? Give me these guys any day of the week. They fight.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

After watching so many point deductions in this event for fence grabbing and shorts grabbing, I feel that Shogun got robbed here and... Herb Dean again. Sorry Herb, I can't defend you no more. That was too much.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm thinking some of those supposed shots to the back of the head were actually on the side of his head and hitting Shogun's arm


----------



## rezin (May 28, 2007)

Rygu said:


> I'm thinking some of those supposed shots to the back of the head were actually on the side of his head and hitting Shogun's hands.


yeah looked like that to me too. More ear and hand than back of the head. 

The wind up of that punch was unreal. I dont think anyone could survive that shot save Mark Hunt.

Huge respect to Shogun, one of the classiest fighters ever but Hendo is one of my all time favs. That being said, he needs to retire, this was the def of a punchers chance, where he had no advantage anywhere except for having a power punch. His chin is almost gone and Rua really is the better of the 2 at this time.

Still so proud for Hendo, hope he retires as this would be a great way to go.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Rygu said:


> I'm thinking some of those supposed shots to the back of the head were actually on the side of his head and hitting Shogun's arm


I agree and I"m not saying that because I"m a fan of Dan's. Look at my post in the first and second round. I was objective as hell saying Dan is done and is losing. So the shots to the back of the head, it seemed like Dan did as best as he could to hit the side of the head as opposed to smack in the middle of the back of the head.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

That fight could have easily been stopped in the first round, I actually thought that it was as Herb Dean was waving his hand in the air at the sound of the bell as he stood over Dan….then it went to commercial break…I'm expecting it to come back to Shogun celebrating a TKO victory but instead round 2 starts! Dan just barely got by that one! He did enough to defend himself. Hendo is the baddest dude in MMA. I really didn't think he had it in him after the TKO loss to TRT Vitor and being 43 years old. Simply amazing comeback win. I will always be a fan of both guys. Shogun looked amazing in this fight, but he got caught by the H bomb. His nose looked horrendous.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Had a bad feeling after Shogun looked like he was running out of gas late in the 2nd. He had the right strategy of using more kicks to keep the range open and turn it into a technical fight instead of brawling with Hendo like in the 1st fight. And it was working for the most part until Hendo pulled that famous right hand out of nowhere and smoked his ass.

I really wanted Shogun to win the rematch and he looked like he was on the way to doing so, then he got a bit sloppy on the break and Hendo timed it perfectly with his big right. Definitely not the way I wanted to see it end, but that's the way it is sometimes.


----------



## rezin (May 28, 2007)

Watching that punch in slow motion it looks like someone sticking their head out and someone else swinging a bat to the face.

The fact he was not out instantaneously just goes to show you how great a chin Shogun has. Very underrated when ppl talk about best chins. Outside of Jones and Hendo, cant think who else truly ever rocked Shogun.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'd like Hendo vs. Lil Nog.

Shogun vs. Phil/Rumble loser.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh god, I hope not. Shogun would get mauled by either of those guys. Give him Cavalcante. Seems like a fun/competitive fight.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

AlphaDawg said:


> Oh god, I hope not. Shogun would get mauled by either of those guys. Give him Cavalcante. Seems like a fun/competitive fight.


Phill Davis is not the "mauler" type, though.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> Oh god, I hope not. Shogun would get mauled by either of those guys. Give him Cavalcante. Seems like a fun/competitive fight.


I think Shogun would beat Rumble. Cavalcante is a good one though.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Did shogum collapse after the stoppage due to being completely rocked, or was it more of a "OH FACK MY NOSE IS GONE AH THE PAIN!" 

prob both


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I think herb ****ed up another stoppage, I know shogun stayed down but that was because the fight was already over anyways so he didn't need to waste anymore energy getting back up protesting a stoppage. I have seen shogun get hit way worse before and still go on and he had a good single leg on dan too.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

These guys are truly a relic of the old guard. They come to bang and put you away with sheer unadulterated violence.

2kni you could have won HUGE!!! Phew! Next time you have a vision let me know. This guy calls it that Hendo is going to pull out a hail mary KO finish even in the fifth round. If I had to bet I'd go with Shogun again though.

Incredible heart! It's such fallacy Hendo didn't fight the LHW title holder. How do you dismiss his weapon of mass destruction.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I think herb ****ed up another stoppage, I know shogun stayed down but that was because the fight was already over anyways so he didn't need to waste anymore energy getting back up protesting a stoppage. I have seen shogun get hit way worse before and still go on and he had a good single leg on dan too.


Eh, Shogun was in bad shape don't know that if he'd been given time he'd have survived. It might have been a little early but Shogun wasn't moving. When Dan was hurt he never stopped moving for a length of time. I think if herb hadn't stopped it Dan would have stood up and landed a few more and then Herb would have stepped in.

I get what you're saying and its possible Shogun would have survived but when he was hurt in the first fight in the third he kept moving he didn't just hold on, so I don't hate the stoppage.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This reminded me of Todd Duffee vs Russow. Somebody needs to create another Mortal Kombat simulation. 

Fricken Hollywood Dan. He keeps on ticking. What is this guy made of...seriously.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Shogun should have looked at Herb in the first round and said 'Hey look the fight is obviously over', seems to work for everyone else lately.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

That right hand to the nose was brutal. great finish by Hendo


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Just saw the fight. Whats with all those illegal shots? Should have been a DQ loss.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Looks to me like it was those illegal hammer fists to the back of the head that had Shogun dazed and stumbling as he got back up to his feet.

Damn.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Not happy. Not happy at all.

Will Dan Henderson please feck off forever. Please. I cant take it anymore.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

power of hendos h bomb can never be denied. Gutted at the loss but ****...so impressed with Dan.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Shogun landed enough big shots to finish three fights but Hendo took them. The guy's chin is made of titanium. As is his right hand. Shogun was done after eating two of them.

The follow up shots to the back of the head were illegal as **** though.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Sucks, I was recording the fights to watch after I finished watching the NCAA Tourney and I got a text that said. "Happy Birthday. Henderson is a beast." So that little spoiler pretty much ruined the moment for me.

Also LOL at the Hendo haters out again. Live with it.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I love some people....I get it if you're a shogun fan or dislike Henderson the shots at the end were bad, but some people are acting like shogun was totally fine and hadn't just gotten blasted twice and would have easily recovered. I guess people did the same thing with Fedor.

I do wish Dan had lost a decision though. Because now he's not going to retire even though he should.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MCMAP Wizzard (Feb 5, 2012)

LOL at anyone thinking that was an early stoppage. Shogun tried to get up and collapsed backwards then laid there comatose; dude was OUT.

Also find the back-of-the-head comments amusing. He was hitting the side of the head/arm which is legal as long as some part of your glove hits the ear, those were perfectly fine shots. Plus, where are you supposed to hit when you just knocked the guy into next week and his face is buried in the mat?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Well if you can't find an opening then you simply cannot strike. I'm gonna go re-watch the fight.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Shogun looked great, in shape and crisp. He was humiliating Henderson, but Dan found the spot, that's how it goes. Great win for Hendo, crushing for Rua.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Shogun is too sloppy. He looks gassed even in his highlight promo videos.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

vilify said:


> Shogun is too sloppy. He looks gassed even in his highlight promo videos.


Yeah he does


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I think herb ****ed up another stoppage, I know shogun stayed down but that was because the fight was already over anyways so he didn't need to waste anymore energy getting back up protesting a stoppage. I have seen shogun get hit way worse before and still go on and he had a good single leg on dan too.


It was sort of a clumsy stoppage.

But I don't see how it was bad? I personally hate when guys bury their head in the mat when a guy has them in trouble. It is like what is Hendo supposed to do? Going face down isn't protecting yourself. 

It wasn't a clear cut needs to be stopped situation. I thought it was hard to tell. Defiantly not a terrible stoppage.

Bigger fan of Hendo. But I like both fighters and respect each one. Was a great fight.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Shogun got blasted in the nose, *rolled over*, got tagged another time and grab Henderson's leg, with showed he was aware of what he was doing. Than Hendo BLATANTLY delivered at least 4 full force punches *straight to the back of Shogun's head/neck* being only a fifth one hitting the shoulder.

Shogun had endured way more devastating blows compared to that hit in his nose and people want to pretend those ILLEGAL shots never happened or changed the outcome of the fight and on top of that, some wants to Hendo to be crowned the GOAT exactly following this very display. SMH.

Shogun got robbed.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

lol got robbed.


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

Gotta say those shots look illegal to me, and probably a little early stoppage mixed in there as well. Not saying Shogun would have recovered from it for sure but, he did come back from worse the last time they fought.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> lol got robbed.


You are right. I should have said "blatantly" robbed.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Sorry, but those illegal shots to the back of the head are ridiculous. He's hitting him full force right to the back of the skull and it isn't like it's an old scrub throwing the punches either. He's throwing H-bomb hammer fists to the back of Shoguns head, about four of them land clean.

Not happy with that at all looking back.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> You are right. I should have said "blatantly" robbed.


He's Brazilian. Coincidence in your stance? :thumb01:

I'm not going to act like all those shots were legal. But there have been many fights that end like that, where a guys goes nuts to finish and hits back of the head.

Rewind back to when Shogun was in Hendo's guard and was popping him in the back of the head. He did it like 4 or 5 times...knowingly. Not even in a hurry to finish like Hendo was. Hendo didn't have his face in the mat like Shogun did. Were you just as upset with those shots? Or not? 

Shogun, I haven't heard from. But I bet he won't have much of a problem with it.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I agree the shots were blatantly illegal but I also think Shogun was out after the first right hand. Look at his right arm in the gif, he has no control over it whatsoever. It sort of looks like he recovers before the second shot but it was already over. Had Herb Dean seen the shots I think it would have been a DQ though.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

In fairness to herb dean he had to run around to the other side to see the illegal shots. When Dan started throwing the illegal blows herb could not see. By the time herb gets to the other side Hendo is already looking up at herb with the "should I keep hitting him?" looki on his face.

Definitely some shitty illegal blows landed there. The proper thing to do had they been noticed would be deduct a point and see if Shogun can continue.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't get why people have ZERO problem with when SHogun was landing back of the head blows. I don't understand how Hendo's are the worst and should be DQ'd. Yet when Shogun did it in the same exact fight it isn't even noticed. 

I really don't understand it.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> He's Brazilian. Coincidence in your stance? :thumb01:


Again with this childish play? That won't sell, man. Give up. Did you see my comments on Rony Brazilian Jason victory in this very event? Go check and stop making a fool of yourself. My fairness is as known as your trolling here.



Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I agree the shots were blatantly illegal but I also think *Shogun was out after the first right hand*. Look at his right arm in the gif, he has no control over it whatsoever. It sort of looks like he recovers before the second shot but it was already over. Had Herb Dean seen the shots I think it would have been a DQ though.


Of course he was as out as anybody having a knock down. The impact was fierce, but he controlled the rolling and even gotten tagged for a second time he went for the single.
He was in the fight, but the blows to the back of the head finished him.

I agree Herb was in a bad position to see, but those blows did finish the fight and Hendo knew exactly what he was doing. Again...


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I don't get why people have ZERO problem with when SHogun was landing back of the head blows. I don't understand how Hendo's are the worst and should be DQ'd. Yet when Shogun did it in the same exact fight it isn't even noticed.
> 
> I really don't understand it.


Why does everyone keep ignoring this question... why is it a non-issue for Shogun to do it earlier in the fight... and a complete outrage and worthy of a DQ when Dan did it later? 

Only Dan knows if he was purposely aiming for the back of the head or if that's just how it played out. I'm inclined to believe Shogun was pretty toast even if those shots had been a little more off center.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Why does everyone keep ignoring this question... why is it a non-issue for Shogun to do it earlier in the fight... and a complete outrage and worthy of a DQ when Dan did it later?
> 
> Only Dan knows if he was purposely aiming for the back of the head or if that's just how it played out. I'm inclined to believe Shogun was pretty toast even if those shots had been a little more off center.


When Shogun was doing it, I think Dan was telling Dean. I was like those are back of the head, but wasn't all mad about it. Back of the head shots happen in every fight just about. But the fact is Shogun did land like 4 or 5 of them, in a calm, not trying to finish state. Don't see how those are no issue what so ever. ANd Dan's are DQ worthy.

ANd I think it is ridiculous for anyone to say Dan was trying to punch him in the back of the head. Dan has a ton of respect for Shogun and that is why he didn't really want to punch anymore. Fighters all the time hit in the back of the head when they are rushing to finish. Should we stop the fight there each time a guy sort of lands to the back of the head? Love how we have keyboard warriors in here with not a clue what a situation like that is like...saying he did it on purpose. As if they know for sure.

I personally think it is ridiculous to turn your head down in the canvas and act like that is a way of defending yourself. So a guy is trying to finish and he has no where to punch. Face in mat is not defending. It is a way to not give a guy a target. It is like Nog/Mir 2. Mir was out, with his head buried in the mat. Nog couldn't get good shots to "end it" so he went for a sub. Putting your face in the mat like that is like running away or turning from a punch. It is not intelligently defending yourself in my opinion. Shogun had zero chance at a single leg there. He was just loosely holding on to Hendo's calf.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Why does everyone keep ignoring this question... why is it a non-issue for Shogun to do it earlier in the fight... and a complete outrage and worthy of a DQ when Dan did it later?
> 
> Only Dan knows if he was purposely aiming for the back of the head or if that's just how it played out. I'm inclined to believe Shogun was pretty toast even if those shots had been a little more off center.


No, lets talk about that. That was wrong, so what was supposed to be done? Herb dean stop the fight and warns Shogun and eventually deduct a point.

Now people are trying to use a mistake to justify another. Sure the blows Shugun landed, which were wrong, did not impact the fight the way Hendo's, equally wrong, did.

You can't say, yeah, Herb allowed illegal blows before and the fight continued, so it is perfectly normal and acceptable to have the fight finished by illegal blows.

There were illegal blows by Shogun before? YES.
Hendo used illegal blows to finish the fight? YES.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> No, lets talk about that. That was wrong, so what was supposed to be done? Herb dean stop the fight and warns Shogun and eventually deduct a point.
> 
> Now people are trying to use a mistake to justify another. Sure the blows Shugun landed, which were wrong, did not impact the fight the way Hendo's, equally wrong, did.
> 
> ...


No one here is saying it justifies Dan's. 

The point is why has NO ONE even mentioned them until I did? 

How did they have less of an impact? Shogun was rocked to the point of no return. A few follow ups were the end all? So you are assuming SHogun would have survived and would have won the fight. 

If Herb deducts a pt from Shogun for his the fight is much different on the card. Would have been tied after 3 if Shogun did in fact survive.

So what you are saying is back of the head strikes are not the same. If they happen in the middle of a fight, it doesn't matter much? If they happen at the end, the guy should be DQ'd? Wow that makes no sense. Lets give the ref more to interpret than he already has.

Blows to the back of the head should be illegal all the time. No one cared about Shogun's. Dean didn't do anything. Doesn't mean Dan's are justified. It means we should recognize all of them. Why should Hendo be DQ'd and Shogun not?


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

Shogun and his camp are most probably regretting not being more aggressive in the earlier rounds when Dan was hurt. Rua should have gone for the finish more aggressively in rds 1 & 2.

That being said, Hendo had basically won by the time the illegal shots were being thrown... 

I was rooting for Shogun but imho this loss is his fault alone, illegal shots or not... I'd sit here and list the things I wish Shogun would improve (I still wanna see him fight top 3 LHW guys) but starting to accept the fact that he may be on his way out.

Still one of my all-time favourites.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> No one here is saying it justifies Dan's.
> 
> The point is why has NO ONE even mentioned them until I did?
> 
> ...


My post right before yours has the summary already. All the added extra lines are just babble.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have to rewatch the fight again because I honestly missed Shogun landing shots to the back of Hendo's head. I guess it's at the end of round 1?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> My post right before yours has the summary already. All the added extra lines are just babble.


My question is: Do you think Hendo should be DQ'd for back of the head shots? Should Shogun have been DQ'd for back of the head shots?

As a side note. I'm always shocked by the number of people who flat out hate Hendo. Did he cheat on his wife or something? Guy seems like one of the more egoless, tell it how it is, badass dudes out there.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> My question is: Do you think Hendo should be DQ'd for back of the head shots? Should Shogun have been DQ'd for back of the head shots?
> 
> *As a side note. I'm always shocked by the number of people who flat out hate Hendo. Did he cheat on his wife or something? Guy seems like one of the more egoless, tell it how it is, badass dudes out there.*


I think this place has far more Hendo hate then any other place I have seen. Seems like a lot of it is from people outside the US. There are some in the US but the majority of Hendo hate seems to come from outside the US. 
They can say what they want, but KOing Bisping sticks in the crawl of many UK fans...and I'm not talking about the Kentucky Wildcats...Hendo haters won't understand the reference.


----------



## MCMAP Wizzard (Feb 5, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


>


Can't tell 100% from that video but it looks like they're coming in from the side, i.e. legal shots. And even if one or two failed to touch the ear area what's he supposed to do when Shogun grabs a leg and buries his face in the mat? Hendo had the fight in the bag anyway so this all seems pretty irrelevant.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

OU said:


> I think this place has far more Hendo hate then any other place I have seen. Seems like a lot of it is from people outside the US. There are some in the US but the majority of Hendo hate seems to come from outside the US.
> They can say what they want, but KOing Bisping sticks in the crawl of many UK fans...and I'm not talking about the Kentucky Wildcats...Hendo haters won't understand the reference.


Why do you care? That's the game we play as sports fans. Its stupid, juvenile and fun. Do I have a genuine logical reason for shitting on Hendo? No? Will I do it anyway? Yes. Why? Because hes a smelly old knob. See how it works? :wink03:


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Why do you care? That's the game we play as sports fans. Its stupid, juvenile and fun. Do I have a genuine logical reason for shitting on Hendo? No? Will I do it anyway? Yes. Why? Because hes a smelly old knob. See how it works? :wink03:


What I read was. "He knocked out a fighter I liked." That's just how it reads to me. I think you are an excessive "U" user so I'm guessing that guy was Bisping :thumb01:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

OU said:


> What I read was. "He knocked out a fighter I liked." That's just how it reads to me. I think you are an excessive "U" user so I'm guessing that guy was Bisping :thumb01:


Naaa. If anything, I came out of the Bisping fight liking Hendo a little more. Truth is, I dont like these wrestle heavy boxer idiots. The ones who dont seem to evolve anywhere. Power punches and wrestle f*ucking their whole career. Boring. Hendo. Ellenburger. Koscheck. etc. All of them bore me to tears.

Back to the Bisping fight. I was a huge Bisping fan before. But if anything it was Mike that irritated me even though he got knocked out. He was saying over and over before the fight: "Hendos slow and got nothing but a big right. I can see it coming from miles away". Only to get blasted by said right with minimum setup. I simply cant be a fan of somebody that embarrassingly dumb. Having said that, Mikes more then made up for it with some nice enjoyable fights since. Good on him. It must be hard coming back from that kind of epic infamy.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Naaa. If anything, I came out of the Bisping fight liking Hendo a little more. Truth is, I dont like these wrestle heavy boxer idiots. The ones who dont seem to evolve anywhere. Power punches and wrestle f*ucking their whole career. Boring. Hendo. Ellenburger. Koscheck. etc. All of them bore me to tears.
> 
> Back to the Bisping fight. I was a huge Bisping fan before. But if anything it was Mike that irritated me even though he got knocked out. He was saying over and over before the fight: "Hendos slow and got nothing but a big right. I can see it coming from miles away". Only to get blasted by said right with minimum setup. I simply cant be a fan of somebody that embarrassingly dumb. Having said that, Mikes more then made up for it with some nice enjoyable fights since. Good on him. It must be hard coming back from that kind of epic infamy.


I don't see how counter wrestlers that use their wrestling ability to keep the fight standing who also have knockout power are "boring". Maybe you prefer the Jake Shields style or the Frankie Edgar/Clay Guida bounce around without much real production type of style. To each his own, but the style you describe is usually one of the most entertaining styles IMO. If you are looking for strictly kickboxing they have a sport for that. It's called kickboxing.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

MCMAP Wizzard said:


> Can't tell 100% from that video but it looks like they're coming in from the side, i.e. legal shots. And even if one or two failed to touch the ear area what's he supposed to do when Shogun grabs a leg and buries his face in the mat? Hendo had the fight in the bag anyway so this all seems pretty irrelevant.


IMO they look like they're off center.... still possible within the 'mowhawk' region... it more appears he's attempting to hit towards the ear with limited space then just blatantly trying to crush the back of his head.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

OU said:


> I don't see how counter wrestlers that use their wrestling ability to keep the fight standing who also have knockout power are "boring". Maybe you prefer the Jake Shields style or the Frankie Edgar/Clay Guida bounce around without much real production type of style. To each his own, but the style you describe is usually one of the most entertaining styles IMO. If you are looking for strictly kickboxing they have a sport for that. It's called kickboxing.


Yea I don't get it. Never thought I would see Hendo and boring in the same breathe. 

Also don't understand how these guys didn't "evolve"?? Don't wrestle/boxers evolve from wrestling to good enough to stand and KO guys on the feet?


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Shogun should have looked at Herb in the first round and said 'Hey look the fight is obviously over', seems to work for everyone else lately.


haha pretty much. Maybe if Shogun was using TRT he woulda had the wherewithal to do that. jk

IMO between the hammerfist H-bombs to the back of the head, the above mentioned ref giving in to the fighter on top swaying the ref to stop it (plus the stupid TRT exemption, even tho it's now "illegal"), I'd like to see a 3rd fight before these guys retire. Cuz other than the above, I really liked this fight. And I love both fighters. (hate seeing either of them lose)


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

OU said:


> I don't see how counter wrestlers that use their wrestling ability to keep the fight standing who also have knockout power are "boring". Maybe you prefer the Jake Shields style or the Frankie Edgar/Clay Guida bounce around without much real production type of style. To each his own, but the style you describe is usually one of the most entertaining styles IMO. If you are looking for strictly kickboxing they have a sport for that. It's called kickboxing.


See, this is where I get confused. Why do you care about subjective shit? You want me to explain why I find something boring or not? Thats like asking me why I like Green?

I like my striking sweet and tight. Thats how I roll. These wrestle lunatics dont do it for me. Period. You might think that makes me dumb. And on planet OU, I would be the dumbest c*unt ever. But heres the thing... there are a lot of planets.

In closing, you posted in this very thread that the Hendo haters need to "live with it". Well, how about taking your own advice. There are people that hate shit you love. Harder still to deal with, there are people who love shit you hate. It is what it is. Live with it.:hug:


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

^ great post, Sooj. Agreed.

Here's another gif:


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Woodenhead said:


> plus the stupid TRT exemption, even tho it's now "illegal"), I'd like to see a 3rd fight before these guys retire. Cuz other than the above, I really liked this fight. And I love both fighters. (hate seeing either of them lose)


agreed on all those counts.. however, the only reason Hendo got to use TRT was because the ban was made when he was already halfway into his camp. I bet you he won't be able to use it for his next fight.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> See, this is where I get confused. Why do you care about subjective shit? You want me to explain why I find something boring or not? Thats like asking me why I like Green?
> 
> I like my striking sweet and tight. Thats how I roll. These wrestle lunatics dont do it for me. Period. You might think that makes me dumb. And on planet OU, I would be the dumbest c*unt ever. But heres the thing... there are a lot of planets.
> 
> In closing, you posted in this very thread that the Hendo haters need to "live with it". Well, how about taking your own advice. There are people that hate shit you love. Harder still to deal with, there are people who love shit you hate. It is what it is. Live with it.:hug:


LOL OK I'll start with the why so serious? Should I have added a few more smiley faces and LOLs? 
I didn't mean to imply that you or anyone with your mind set or any mind set that differs from my own is "dumb". So if it came across that way I apologize. 
I don't expect you or anyone to feel the need to explain yourself to me or why you enjoy something. I tried using "IMO" because that's just what it is. My personal opinion and what I prefer. I'm guessing the kickboxing comment is what rubbed you the wrong way. But that is just my opinion on the subject. If crisp striking is what you enjoy the most then I would think you would be more interested in a sport that focuses on that aspect. 
At the end of the day you are the one watching for whatever reasons you choose.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

OU said:


> LOL OK I'll start with the why so serious? Should I have added a few more smiley faces and LOLs?
> I didn't mean to imply that you or anyone with your mind set or any mind set that differs from my own is "dumb". So if it came across that way I apologize.
> I don't expect you or anyone to feel the need to explain yourself to me or why you enjoy something. I tried using "IMO" because that's just what it is. My personal opinion and what I prefer. I'm guessing the kickboxing comment is what rubbed you the wrong way. But that is just my opinion on the subject. If crisp striking is what you enjoy the most then I would think you would be more interested in a sport that focuses on that aspect.
> At the end of the day you are the one watching for whatever reasons you choose.


Dude, no worries. Im just fecking around. I thought you understood my abrasive style of combat; Never serious. Always dumb. Bank on it.

The Hendites always seem to get somewhat baffled at the hate Hendo gets. Every Hendo fight that comes around, we get to dance this merry jig. It never gets old.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Dude, no worries. Im just fecking around. I thought you understood my abrasive style of combat; Never serious. Always dumb. Bank on it.
> 
> The Hendites always seem to get somewhat baffled at the hate Hendo gets. Every Hendo fight that comes around, we get to dance this merry jig. It never gets old.


I get the Hendo hate. He knocked out your(not you specifically) fighter 

But if you hate Chuck Liddell then fock you. That's just how I feel in my heart :bye01:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

OU said:


> I get the Hendo hate. He knocked out your(not you specifically) fighter
> 
> But if you hate Chuck Liddell then fock you. That's just how I feel in my heart :bye01:


Got no problem with Chuck, the fat twat.:thumbsup:


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Got no problem with Chuck, the fat twat.:thumbsup:


Then your life is worth living. Enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Man...I love Henderson, but this fight showed me that Henderson really needs to call it a career.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

These two fights are actually comical. Their toughness and will to beat each other just prolongs the violence, they tire at a similar rate, it's insanity. Both guys try to be careful and fight smart but soon as they get tagged, it's a balls to the wall death match.

Hendo walked to the fence at the end of the first round looking like he wanted hell to open it's gates and suck him in. He looked absolutely horrified at what just happened, he knocked Shogun back and next thing he's on _his_ back. Then he gets dropped again in the second and that's still not the end of it.

Shogun seemed to try getting up to carry on after it was stopped, I can't tell if he fell back rocked and in pain, or fell back out of pure disappointment that he lost and the chaos could not continue.

Crazy.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> My question is: Do you think Hendo should be DQ'd for back of the head shots? Should Shogun have been DQ'd for back of the head shots?


 The referee could have stopped the fight and warn or deduct a point from Shogun = his job (I wrote that already, lazyboy). Later on, when Hendo was landing the shots, he could have the fight stopped the same way, wait to check if Shogun would want or be able to continue (Shogun would prefer to continue over winning by DQ, IMO) and voilá. If Shogun wasn't able to recover (I personally doubt that), to DQ Hendo would be at referee's discretion. Did Jon Jones got a DQ? Why he got one?


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

the backwards somersault shows that he was not out, i dont really think the shots to the back of the head were all that damaging either.. at the end when he flops back to the canvas i believe that is more in a moment frustrated disapointment, plus the fact that his face is caved in and that probably hurts like hell. 

however i cannot contest the stoppage really as i dont consider "turtling up" to be intelligent defense..


----------

